# How did you come up with your CPF name?



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't recall seeing this thread done before and I see a lot of interesting names for the users here on CPF. I'm just curious, if you care to share, how you came up with your CPF name?

For me, I always suck when it comes to creating a new account on a site coming up with an interesting username. I've always been a Pink Floyd fan and as I was trying to come up with something interesting the song just kinda popped into my head as an option and seemed actually kinda good. So I went with it. 

Somewhere along the way as I started doing mods for people and putting out some runs of switches and things the SOYCD nickname kinda started up. Don't mind it one bit as the whole thing is a handful to type out.

Please share if your interested.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2016)

Here you go!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...me-yourself-quot-that-quot-nickname-for-forum


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 16, 2016)

Good search. That thread stopped in 2010 so maybe we'll get some fun replies to the current ones. 

I'm just curious where a few names like ChickenDrumstick and the like would pop up from.


----------



## orbital (Apr 16, 2016)

+

also== http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?63026-Meaning-of-your-CPF-name


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 16, 2016)

Kept mine from a motorcycle forum. I have an Ironhorse Tejas motorcycle. Plus my actual name. Use it on a couple sites.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Apr 16, 2016)

I chose mine because I wanted something that refers to light. 

The real meaning of "keep it light," of course, does not refer to flashlights. That's the best thing about my moniker. It reminds me not to be too serious. If someone says something disparaging about one of my posts, it reminds me not to take it personally.

I also like the name, because it reminds me to stay on-subject. Otherwise, I can easily be pulled off-subject. What can I say? Politics and religion are two of my favorite subjects. In this regard, "keeping it light" means keep talking about flashlights.

So I get a two-for-one. Pretty cool.


----------



## nbp (Apr 16, 2016)

Just my initials. 🙂


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 17, 2016)

A long long time ago when I first started playing Counter-Strike I called myself Froggy referencing the phrase "Ya feeling Froggy". And in the world of online team video games a team is called a clan. The first clan I was a member of was Clan Taco which was a bunch of people who didn't take their gaming too seriously. 

So Froggy{Taco} was shortened to FroggyTaco & was super unique when I would register for forums & the rest is history.

I think I have been using this internet handle since 1997 or 1998.


----------



## xdayv (Apr 17, 2016)

Interesting. Me, from my (photography) website...


----------



## ven (Apr 17, 2016)

SOYCD will know why mine is mine

Start of surname and what people call me from when i went to school..............simply put , i am ven


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 17, 2016)

It was either my name or "IDontDoImaginitive." Come get me if you want to, Big Brother.


----------



## egginator1 (Apr 17, 2016)

When my son was younger, we used to play video games together.....I was a lot better than him at the time (not anymore...lol) and he said i was like the Terminator...then exclaimed..."Wait..you're the egginator!!" Our last name begins with "Egg"... It's stuck ever since..lol


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice thread

One day in about 1996 a stranger kid knocks on my front door and asks "is the bike fixer home?" 

It just went from there.


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 17, 2016)

My favorite Mountain in Western NC is a 360 degree view bald that is named Blackbalsam knob elevation 6214


----------



## run4jc (Apr 17, 2016)

I like this thread. 
I am a runner of sorts and did a number of marathons in 2004 and 2007. Also a blessed and thankful Christian. Never thought I could finish marathons on my own so wanted to give credit to Christ. Soooo - run for Jesus Christ shortens to "run4jc".


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 17, 2016)

From Collins Thesaurus (through thefreedictionary)

*bask in: *enjoy, relish, delight, savor, revel in, wallow in, rejoice in, luxuriate in, indulge yourself in, take joy in, take pleasure in or from


----------



## Empath (Apr 17, 2016)

The first CPF thread of this nature, that I recall, was here:

What is the origin of your screen-name?

Mine was here


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 17, 2016)

I lived in Berlin Germany in the mid 2000,s and I lived in the former American sector of West Berlin very close to McNair barracks or the Gator Farm as it was also known.


----------



## SCEMan (Apr 17, 2016)

Didn't give it as much thought as you folks. Just used the initials of my former employer.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 17, 2016)

Great replies - glad so many people have participated. 

Blackbalsam - always wondered about yours. Interesting info.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 17, 2016)

A little family history:
My great grandfather appeared Healthy until the age of 45, the dropped dead of a heart attack.
My grandfather appeared perfectly healthy until age 42, than dropped dead of a heart attack.
My father appeared perfectly healthy until age 32, then dropped dead of a heart attack.(I was 8 at the time). By the time I was 13, I had the idea in my head that I would probably drop dead by the age of 26... Hence I decided I was going to do the most, race the fastest, jump out of planes from the highest altitude, you get the idea...
My main goal in life was to be a military pilot & fly the newest and fastest jets there were. I would be the best I could and if I died in the process, no harm, no foul.
Unfortunately, a week before my 15th birthday, I was out on Memorial Day weekend riding motorcycles east of Palm Springs. As I was racing down a dirt road next to the all American Canal, a Baja Bug driven by a guy who had a few too many Buds was on the wrong side of the road. As usual when motorcycles & cars have head on collisions, the biker always looses. Right femur was broken and sticking out the back of my jeans, other parts of that leg broken in other places. The fender of the Baja Bug almost ripped my left leg off, shattered the kneecap, compound fracture of the right elbow(bone sticking out and bleeding) and a few other injuries I won't bother to mention. 6 months later, while still in a cast, I started riding again. And once I got my license, racing cars. Since I couldn't join the military, I decided Med school was the route. A few more catastrophe's later, including a broken back from a skydiving accident and I changed Majors. Because I always claimed to have no fear, except God, the nickname stuck(ok there are a lot more stories but that is for another thread). When I tried "Crazyeddie", it was taken. Since I have held the title for years, it became Crazyeddiethefirst. BTW, I became a Cardiovascular Nurse Specialist, then later a Chief Flight Nurse and at 55 years old I have outlived many of my previous generations..


----------



## Skeeterg (Apr 17, 2016)

Skeeter has been my nickname since I was a kid. Don't care for it much anymore,but other names I wanted were taking already.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 17, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> A little family history:
> My great grandfather appeared Healthy until the age of 45, the dropped dead of a heart attack.
> My grandfather appeared perfectly healthy until age 42, than dropped dead of a heart attack.
> My father appeared perfectly healthy until age 32, then dropped dead of a heart attack.(I was 8 at the time). By the time I was 13, I had the idea in my head that I would probably drop dead by the age of 26... Hence I decided I was going to do the most, race the fastest, jump out of planes from the highest altitude, you get the idea...
> ...



Great story! Great ending to your latest chapter.

I had it in my head 36 was my expiration date from when I was a kid for a similar reason cetf.
I squeezed every ounce I could muster out of life until 40...and then some.
Figuring everyday is a bonus day I began to settle down around 40. It took a few years to learn that trick. Yet life at a slower pace works well. I'd pretty much run outta steam by 45 anyway.

But at 52 when someone says how's it feel to be 50+ I say "it aint the age but the mileage" or "you're as young as you feel except after shoveling snow all day".


----------



## harro (Apr 17, 2016)

Just purely my nickname. Of my 54 years on this earth, i reckon i can remember being called this for about the last 50 of those years. Home, school, work, its always stuck.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Bykfixer, I agree it's the high mileage that takes it's toll. Still, being able to look at the woman I married 34 years ago and getting a stupid grin on my face, playing with my grandaughter(age 5 with a little sister on the way), my sons calling to say "hey, wanna help me work on the Jeep or let's go fishing", even if life is slower, it is really precious!


----------



## prof (Apr 17, 2016)

It's what I do!


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 18, 2016)

Mine was chosen for a real lame reason. I was thinking of a forum login name back then, staring at my Dell monitor while watching "Man of Steel" 

So yeah, DellSuperman =p

And if you see any DellSuperman in other forums or sites, it might just be me!


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2016)

Ed I remember your story and it's stuck with me, you have been through some times !!! Of course your a little crazy too


Classic dell !!! :laughing: like it!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 18, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Thanks Bykfixer, I agree it's the high mileage that takes it's toll. Still, being able to look at the woman I married 34 years ago and getting a stupid grin on my face, playing with my grandaughter(age 5 with a little sister on the way), my sons calling to say "hey, wanna help me work on the Jeep or let's go fishing", even if life is slower, it is really precious!



Priceless!!

And you have all those stories...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Apr 18, 2016)

To hop off topic for just a moment/ our family was vacationing at Mount Herman, a Christian retreat above Santa Barbara. My youngest son (15 at the time)was on the shy and timid side and had a fear of heights. Well, there was a "ropes course" where you traverse through the redwoods from a height of about 25 feet. After 6 or 7 various short trips between trees(single rope to stand on, one to hold on above your head, rope bridge, etc), and then it ended with their "leap of faith" where you free jump off a tree stand to free fall 25 feet with a single rope on your safety harness and a camp teenager to hit a switch at the last moment to slow you to a safe stop. I finally convinced my younger son to go with me. 1/3 of the way through, he said "dad, I hate you! And I am climbing down at the next stop(there were ladders dispersed throughout the course for supervisors or emergency personnel access as well as egress of frightened guests. The only that kept him from stopping was that at the next tree stand there was a girl he was trying to impress. So I yelled over to my son "hey thanks for making me do this its a blast!" Got to the leap of faith, and I confess I actually thought about it for 2-3 seconds then jumped. So did my son, after we were both safe on the ground, he gave me a big hug and said "I love you Pops". Hours later I had not seen him, and the bus going to the Santa Barbara Pier was leaving in 30 minutes, so I asked my wife where our son was? She said " he's been on the ropes course for hours showing all his friends what to do"... He showed up a short time later, grabbed board shorts and a t-shirt and headed for the bus. Two hours later, I get a phone call from the SB Police. "Is Phil R your son?, yes officer, is there a problem? Well they said, the pier has a "no diving from pier sign for a reason, to protect people", your son decided to ignore that sign...Is he ok? Oh he's just fine, and so are the other 17 people he convinced to also jump in....
So I drive down to get him, and he politely apologizes to the policeman. Then gets in the car "Dad, it was so awesome-I'm just like you, not afraid of everything or anything". After a quick explanation about fearing God, and risk to reward reasoning, I realized he really was a "mini-me" and I prayed and prayed for wisdom...he now has a beautiful wife & daughter, owns his home and has a great career... Crazyeddiethefirst is indeed blessed...


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 18, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> To hop off topic for just a moment/ our family was vacationing at Mount Herman, a Christian retreat above Santa Barbara. My youngest son (15 at the time)was on the shy and timid side and had a fear of heights. Well, there was a "ropes course" where you traverse through the redwoods from a height of about 25 feet. After 6 or 7 various short trips between trees(single rope to stand on, one to hold on above your head, rope bridge, etc), and then it ended with their "leap of faith" where you free jump off a tree stand to free fall 25 feet with a single rope on your safety harness and a camp teenager to hit a switch at the last moment to slow you to a safe stop. I finally convinced my younger son to go with me. 1/3 of the way through, he said "dad, I hate you! And I am climbing down at the next stop(there were ladders dispersed throughout the course for supervisors or emergency personnel access as well as egress of frightened guests. The only that kept him from stopping was that at the next tree stand there was a girl he was trying to impress. So I yelled over to my son "hey thanks for making me do this its a blast!" Got to the leap of faith, and I confess I actually thought about it for 2-3 seconds then jumped. So did my son, after we were both safe on the ground, he gave me a big hug and said "I love you Pops". Hours later I had not seen him, and the bus going to the Santa Barbara Pier was leaving in 30 minutes, so I asked my wife where our son was? She said " he's been on the ropes course for hours showing all his friends what to do"... He showed up a short time later, grabbed board shorts and a t-shirt and headed for the bus. Two hours later, I get a phone call from the SB Police. "Is Phil R your son?, yes officer, is there a problem? Well they said, the pier has a "no diving from pier sign for a reason, to protect people", your son decided to ignore that sign...Is he ok? Oh he's just fine, and so are the other 17 people he convinced to also jump in....
> So I drive down to get him, and he politely apologizes to the policeman. Then gets in the car "Dad, it was so awesome-I'm just like you, not afraid of everything or anything". After a quick explanation about fearing God, and risk to reward reasoning, I realized he really was a "mini-me" and I prayed and prayed for wisdom...he now has a beautiful wife & daughter, owns his home and has a great career... Crazyeddiethefirst is indeed blessed...


Great story & i had a good laugh at the end.. 
I wished my O'man would do these outdoor stuff with me.


----------



## billcoe (Apr 18, 2016)

My name. In my defense, it's easy to remember


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Good thread. Mine is just my initials which I use on other sites as well. The three letters in that order were taken so I had to add the underscores and number to use it.


----------



## LGT (Apr 24, 2016)

Kind of obvious and surprised it's never been used. LGT is the abreviation of light.


----------



## smokinbasser (Apr 24, 2016)

I am a diehard two stroke outboard motor owner. I didn't really trust the Masonite drive ring gear powering the oil pump so I just disabled the "auto" pump and add oil to the tank, that way I know I am lubing the motor adequately.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 27, 2016)

Well I hope I'm not really easilyled in real life but I became fascinated with leds when I saw them in the early days on keychains and that's what led me to CPF. I easily prefer leds to incandescents so I came up with the name.


----------



## lefteye219 (Apr 27, 2016)

The reason I picked this name is because, the vision in my left eye was better than the right... So whenever I used to aim or wanted to look things with finer details or read some close print, I used to shut my right eye and only keep left eye in use... Some of my buddies started saying lefty..... And down the years, it got changed to lefteye.... well 219 is just a number that has been lucky so lefteye219 is the name I chose for myself


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 27, 2016)

ummm, Rick Gray?
I started with that and use it everywhere.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 27, 2016)

lefteye219 said:


> The reason I picked this name is because, the vision in my left eye was better than the right... So whenever I used to aim or wanted to look things with finer details or read some close print, I used to shut my right eye and only keep left eye in use... Some of my buddies started saying lefty..... And down the years, it got changed to lefteye.... well 219 is just a number that has been lucky so lefteye219 is the name I chose for myself


 
Nichia219s are also great leds!!


----------



## eraursls1984 (Apr 27, 2016)

Mine is just my name Intertwined. I first used it as an email, but it was to hard of a concept for most to understand :thinking: :shrug: I chose it because I thought it be easy. 
E A R L
_R U S S
ERAURSLS


----------



## archimedes (Apr 27, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> ummm, Rick Gray?
> I started with that and use it everywhere.



With all of the "light" puns around here, I had thought it was short for R(ed) G(reen) Ray (like a laser or something) ... lol

Where's Lou Minescence by the way ? I'm guessing that's not his real name ....


----------



## torchsarecool (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice thread, I wish mine had an interesting story behind it. Should have given it more thought :fail:


----------



## The Miller (May 8, 2016)

Hello, first post on CPF so why no explain the name? I discovered Miller is a brand in the flashlight world only after I had chosen the name.
Am a Dutch guy living in France in an ancient watermill.
Hence The Miller, both Dutch people have "something" with mills and we own one and want to rebuild the wheel to produce electricity in the future.


----------



## bykfixer (May 8, 2016)

^^ Nice!!!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 8, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kellyglanzer (May 9, 2016)

My Mom.


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2016)

5 bucks to anyone who can guess mine.


----------



## archimedes (May 9, 2016)

dc38 said:


> 5 bucks to anyone who can guess mine.


Year and location of birth ?

Painter ?

Dyson vacuum cleaner aficionado ?


----------



## ven (May 9, 2016)

I would guess at initials and age!...............but that too easy :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 9, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Year and location of birth ?
> 
> Painter ?
> 
> Dyson vacuum cleaner aficionado ?



It's not a guess when you conduct an Internet search. 

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes (May 9, 2016)

Sez who ?


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2016)

$2.50 to ven for being half right lol


----------



## ven (May 9, 2016)

dc38 said:


> $2.50 to ven for being half right lol




Put it to a cpf level 1 for you, just need the other 1/2 to pay


----------



## bykfixer (May 9, 2016)

Year born for $2.50 Alex.


----------



## legendofzelda (May 9, 2016)

Legend of Zelda was the first video game, and product for that matter, that earned my loyalty as a young consumer. 

It's burned into my brain forever.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 9, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Sez who ?



Sez me. ........ OK, I'll meet you half way. It's an educated guess. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 9, 2016)

dc38 said:


> $2.50 to ven for being half right lol



Initials of name and a preternatural fondness for the caliber that is actually .357


----------



## archimedes (May 9, 2016)

Electrician ?


----------



## dc38 (May 9, 2016)

Lol...nope nope and nope


----------



## easilyled (May 9, 2016)

born in washington dc in '38?


----------



## Poppy (May 9, 2016)

how about legislative district for the number 38


----------



## Soulskinner (May 18, 2016)

I'm a big fan of german Death Metal Heros Fleshcrawl. My favorite LP of them is "Soulskinner".
And it sounds nice I think.


----------



## Going_Supernova (May 19, 2016)

I wanted a light-related name, and since my flashlight purchases were for brighter and brighter lights, I thought that Going_Supernova was a wishful and "lighthearted" goal.


----------



## bykfixer (May 19, 2016)

^^ it is surprising how many 'promotional' music videos were made long, long, long before MTV.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Richub (Jul 4, 2016)

Mine is as simple as it can be: First three letters from my first name, first 3 letters from my last name...


----------



## sidecross (Jul 4, 2016)

I am a first born U.S. citizen, and my grandfather when first coming to this country signed his name with a “X”.

If you have perception of perspective and look at a “X” it might look like a ‘cross on its side’. I use the name sidecross as a reminder of my history.


----------



## ven (Jul 4, 2016)

sidecross said:


> I am a first born U.S. citizen, and my grandfather when first coming to this country signed his name with a “X”.
> 
> If you have perception of perspective and look at a “X” it might look like a ‘cross on its side’. I use the name sidecross as a reminder of my history.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 4, 2016)

I started hanging around my nieces & nephews in the early 90's after getting back from Georgia, and I still had my southern accent. I was setting up an email account so they could stay in touch with me since their mom was terminally ill. I was looking some popups on my niece's screen (who was a juvenile at the time) & I said the stuff the loser was sending her should be "agin the law". They wouldn't let me forget it...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 4, 2016)

Since all white LEDs are actually blue LEDs I looked for the name of a blue star and found more than that.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_Arc


----------



## radiopej (Jul 4, 2016)

We used to have a 4 hour break between our Virology lab class and our lecture, so we used to go to the lecture theatre right after. We would then get drunk and I'd plug my laptop in to watch movies on the projector and eat food.

We would pack up when people started turning up and it was awkward being at the front. So I started playing music as I did it. Eventually we realised everything we did from the start of the lecture was being recorded, so we had fun by taking over the podium and announcing crap and seeing if we could drag lecturers in on it (we left the course coordinator a shot of vodka that he drank mid-lecture). One time a lecturer walked in and thought he must be in the wrong class. Years later we realised that guy was the same guy who is now my thesis supervisor.

Anyway, my name is Pej, so we ended up calling that segment RadioPej. That's where the name comes from


----------



## da1510a (Jul 5, 2016)

Mine is from the model number of some audiovisual rack mounted component from the early 1980's. Some converter thing. I didn't know what to use and turned around and saw the model number.


----------



## Mike 208 (Jul 8, 2016)

I don't remember if I had responded in one of the other threads, but mine is very simple: First name and my (now old) badge number. When I first joined, I used my first name and my (really old) badge number (160 or 161 - I can't remember what number it was). This was the first forum I joined (first time I registered was in 2002 - had to re-register and use a different user name). I've always like this forum - always seemed very friendly. Really miss some of the people who used to post here.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 8, 2016)

Is there any way to change our CPF username?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 8, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Is there any way to change our CPF username?



Yes, you have to ask an admin I think, search CPF for name change you will see how others got their name changed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 8, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> Is there any way to change our CPF username?



Past experience dictates you've been a member too long, and have too many posts to have your username changed. 

~ Chance


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 8, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Past experience dictates you've been a member too long, and have too many posts to have your username changed.
> 
> ~ Chance



Oh...well, I'll still give it a shot lolol


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 8, 2016)

I have a couple cabins deep in the forest off the grid and I'm a flashaholic. Felt appropriate. Now they have narrowed my name down here to OG. It fits better. Love CPF and my flashlight companions.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just couldn't think of anything cool or clever haha. Don't have any accounts anywhere else that I can think of with the same name.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2016)

blah9 said:


> Just couldn't think of anything cool or clever haha. Don't have any accounts anywhere else that I can think of with the same name.



That was a pretty 'blah' post. lol 
Fitting. 

Eh, just kidding... but seriously, where'd the "9" come from?

This is one of my favorite threads here. It's great reading how names were picked.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 10, 2016)

Haha! 9 is my favorite number. I think I tried "blah" first and it was taken if I remember correctly.

This is the first and only forum that I joined and participate in regularly but the username was decided in the span of about 5 minutes, mostly consisting of me thinking that I have no idea what my name should be.


----------



## Cobweb Hunter (Jul 10, 2016)

I was playing with one of my torches in the darkened living room. It revealed a narly cobweb hanging from the ceiling by the shadow it cast. Then I started hunting cobwebs all over the house.


----------



## nbp (Jul 10, 2016)

Cobweb Hunter said:


> I was playing with one of my torches in the darkened living room. It revealed a narly cobweb hanging from the ceiling by the shadow it cast. Then I started hunting cobwebs all over the house.



I use a flashlight to check the corners for cobwebs too.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 11, 2016)

I try burning the spiders with my 11000 lumens


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone looking to clean up cobwebs would be well advised to use a flashlight. By far, superior than ambient light only!

Great forum name


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Jul 11, 2016)

I made up my stupid username on a whim after the drummer of the band Phish. I would like to change it, but I've had it for years on multiple forums so....


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 13, 2016)

blah9 said:


> Haha! 9 is my favorite number. I think I tried "blah" first and it was taken if I remember correctly.
> 
> This is the first and only forum that I joined and participate in regularly but the username was decided in the span of about 5 minutes, mostly consisting of me thinking that I have no idea what my name should be.



Now that story has pizaz. lol. 

Cobweb Hunter, I woulda thought perhaps it was while searching out rare spiders and such.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Jul 13, 2016)

I was a custom knife maker for over 40 years. I was forced to retire after a major injury.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 13, 2016)

bladesmith3 said:


> I was a custom knife maker for over 40 years. I was forced to retire after a major injury.



Thats not good. Sorry to hear that. I love my knives and have the utmost respect for those who make them!!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 24, 2016)

Father Azmodius is a character in a graphic novel a buddy of mine did (but never published)......and is incorporated into my back piece.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 24, 2016)

My name is not Roger.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Aug 24, 2016)

Does anybody know how to fly a plane?


----------



## radiopej (Sep 3, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Does anybody know how to fly a plane?


I used to play that Microsoft Flight Simulator 2000 as a kid. When it would tell me I was going too fast or too high, I'd shut off the engines and just wait to slow down or drop, then turn them back on.


----------



## formosa (Sep 4, 2016)

I came from Taiwan, also known as Formosa during age of discovery. I pick up this name is because I assume I am the first guy join CPF forum.


----------



## wimmer21 (Sep 4, 2016)

I combined my last name with my favorite number. Pretty clever, huh?

My name should be Deft-X Destroyer but unfortunately that ship has already sank... I mean sailed.


----------



## Newlumen (Sep 4, 2016)

I came here to do business. So i choose newlumen. I start to like more everyday,, lol.. Newlumen = new lights every week!


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 4, 2016)

wimmer21 said:


> I combined my last name with my favorite number. Pretty clever, huh?
> 
> My name should be Deft-X Destroyer but unfortunately that ship has already sank... I mean sailed.


Love it. 

Deft X aside, mine is equally unimaginative. 

=My initials plus my favorite number. 

Because I hate having to pick usernames, and when I register I assume I won't post much. Then i do, and wonder if I should have chosen something less personal.


----------



## wimmer21 (Sep 5, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Does anybody know how to fly a plane?



Well.... yeah.... quite a few people actually.


----------



## wimmer21 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm playin Father. My dad's been a pilot for about 50 years and his dad was too. I never got my license but I got a Cessna 172 off the ground when I was 10. Dad wouldn't let me land it though... too dangerous. So it eventually ran out of gas. No I'm playin again. Dad was with me.


----------



## wimmer21 (Sep 5, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Deft X aside, mine is equally unimaginative.
> 
> ...



I thought that was your Craig's List handle.

Black Divorced Male... age 82.


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 5, 2016)

wimmer21 said:


> I thought that was your Craig's List handle.
> 
> Black Divorced Male... age 82.


Oh boy. I'm never going to be able to look at my initials the same again. Ever... again...


----------



## easilyled (Sep 5, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> Oh boy. I'm never going to be able to look at my initials the same again. Ever... again...



I may be able to hook you up with a friend of mine as you fit the credentials! :nana:


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 6, 2016)

A close up of Father Azmodius


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 8, 2016)

I was 'cracked_frisbee' during a dark period. 
(Divorce sucks) Folks kept asking "why cracked frisbee?" I'd respond "still flies perfect but nobody wants it."...

I thought 'bykfixer' was better to help me get out of that slump. It evoked happier times... times when folks asked "is that bike fixer guy around?" 
It worked too.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 8, 2016)

Glad that things are looking up for you!


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 8, 2016)

when I was hikeing with nelson mandella and burt Reynolds they started calling me raggie.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 8, 2016)

a course I may be lieing


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2016)

blah9 said:


> Glad that things are looking up for you!



Thanks bro!

That was dang near 20 years ago. I been bykfixer since about '99... maybe longer?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 30, 2017)

Bumping a classic...
Let's here some more folks.


----------



## Johnnyh (Jul 30, 2017)

Man, maybe I better get a new name, very boring. My actual name. Or actually what my co- workers called me...Yawn...


----------



## terjee (Jul 30, 2017)

More or less same as above. First name, plus first letter of last name. *yawn*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 30, 2017)

I'd been lurking for some time when I saw a light on The Market Place (now titled the CPF Mall) I wanted to purchase. Of course I was in a hurry to pull the trigger but first I had to become a member. This was a first for me, not being a member of any forum. I never dreamed I'd be logging-on every day for the next seven years.  Nor did I have any idea that this one purchase -






would eventually lead to this -





Anyhow, being in a hurry to purchase my first quality light, I didn't give a lot of thought to a username. Chauncey Gardiner from the movie Being There, some people thought him a genus, others thought him a doofus. Perfect! 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21 (Jul 30, 2017)

"There will be growth in the spring"

~Chance


----------



## AO 17 (Jul 30, 2017)

AO is short for auxiliary operator, my job title at power plant I work at. 17 is my favorite number.


----------



## KuroNekko (Nov 8, 2017)

It's an online handle I've been using for almost 15 years so naturally, I figured to use it here. Similar to some others here, I first used it for online gaming (Counter Strike). KuroNekko is derived from kuro neko which mean black cat in Japanese. However, I found from online gaming with mics that many English-speakers were mispronouncing KuroNeko as "kuro knee-co" so I modified the spelling to facilitate a better pronunciation. Ironically, "Nekko" pronounced by a Japanese person would be the word for root instead of cat. Regardless, it worked. Why Japanese? I speak the language having been born and raised in Japan to an American father and Japanese mother. Why a black cat? I liked the ominous reputation despite being rather ordinary. However, in Japan, black cats are actually considered lucky and are revered. Cats are also both fiercely and instinctively predatory but can be docile and snugly. Oddly, I've had white dogs as pets all this time and I'm very much a dog lover. However, as I wrote about in my Rofis TR10 "Purrfect" story, I adopted stray kittens I found about 6 months ago and one is an all-black kitten. I now have a real life KuroNekko! A living, breathing mascot! 
That reminds me, I should probably add an avatar.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2017)

There's a famous singer named Neko Case that is pronounced 'neeko'... so yeah I can see some folks getting yours wrong.

Interesting that adding a K makes it mean a root instead of a cat. 

Black cats are cool. Black roots are too I suppose.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 9, 2017)

XR6 is the performance version of Australia's second last locally made car; the Ford Falcon. It's one of my favourite cars I've ever driven.

The area of law enforcement in which I work used to be known as TOG (Traffic Operations Group) and members were therefore nicknamed 'Toggies'. We're now officially called 'Highway Patrol' but we are still called 'toggies' to this day.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 11, 2017)

For all of human history, light has either come from the sky or from fire. We are blessed to live during the modern flashlight revolution. Hence, Modernflame.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2017)

XR6Toggie said:


> XR6 is the performance version of Australia's second last locally made car; the Ford Falcon. It's one of my favourite cars I've ever driven.
> 
> The area of law enforcement in which I work used to be known as TOG (Traffic Operations Group) and members were therefore nicknamed 'Toggies'. We're now officially called 'Highway Patrol' but we are still called 'toggies' to this day.



Ima refer to you as "falcon tog" from now on. Hope you don't mind. 


I'd call you "MF" modernflame, but some may get the notion it's meaning is something else....


----------

